# do they make fake cragars



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok i went to a tire and wheels shop out here in riverside and i wanted to buy some cragars but idk they didnt look like the real deal how would you know if they are fake please let me know thanks and he was selling them for all four $450.00


----------



## Dezzy Flores (Jul 2, 2008)

i went to best customs in riverside n he wanted $800 for 4 with tires tho''
but from summitracing u can order a set for $580 n they real! and shipping is only $11.00  
ima probly end up buying from summit cuz i can find em either!


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores_@Nov 30 2009, 01:49 AM~15819681
> *i went to best customs in riverside n he wanted $800 for 4 with tires tho''
> but from summitracing u can order a set for $580 n they real! and shipping is only $11.00
> ima probly end up buying from summit cuz i can find em either!
> *


a brand called allied wheel company or awc makes some but they dont look as good as cragars the spokes look funny


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-house74_@Nov 30 2009, 01:53 AM~15819688
> *a brand called allied wheel company or awc makes some but they dont look as good as cragars the spokes look funny
> *


IS THAT RITE?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dezzy Flores_@Nov 30 2009, 01:49 AM~15819681
> *i went to best customs in riverside n he wanted $800 for 4 with tires tho''
> but from summitracing u can order a set for $580 n they real! and shipping is only $11.00
> ima probly end up buying from summit cuz i can find em either!
> *


THE WHEEL SHOP I WENT TO WAS GOMEZ WHEELS AND TIRES


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Yep. AWC(Allied Wheel Components) makes a Cragar SS lookalike called the "Super Spoke". I had some and wasn't too excited about them. They were alright, but definitely not cragars. 

http://www.alliedwheel.com/wheel.php?name=Super%20Spoke

Here's my old Tbird on 14x6 Allied Super Spokes


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 30 2009, 09:40 AM~15821087
> *Yep.  AWC(Allied Wheel Components) makes a Cragar SS lookalike called the "Super Spoke".  I had some and wasn't too excited about them.  They were alright, but definitely not cragars.
> 
> http://www.alliedwheel.com/wheel.php?name=Super%20Spoke
> ...


but it looks ok though


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Eh. They look okay I guess. But for 150 bucks more why not have the real thing? I picked those Allieds up for 50 bucks a pop so I couldn't pass on them. But when it came time for me to buy brand new 5 spokes for my Caprice, it was Cragar all the way. I got mine from Summit for 600 shipped. They always have free shipping deals. To me the Allieds look more like the old Appliance 5 spoke cragar lookalikes.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 30 2009, 11:22 AM~15821996
> *Eh.  They look okay I guess.  But for 150 bucks more why not have the real thing?  I picked those Allieds up for 50 bucks a pop so I couldn't pass on them.  But when it came time for me to buy brand new 5 spokes for my Caprice, it was Cragar all the way.  I got mine from Summit for 600 shipped.  They always have free shipping deals.  To me the Allieds look more like the old Appliance 5 spoke cragar lookalikes.
> *


but i dont have much money i only have 450$ to spend and the real cragars go for more


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 30 2009, 11:22 AM~15821996
> *Eh.  They look okay I guess.  But for 150 bucks more why not have the real thing?  I picked those Allieds up for 50 bucks a pop so I couldn't pass on them.  But when it came time for me to buy brand new 5 spokes for my Caprice, it was Cragar all the way.  I got mine from Summit for 600 shipped.  They always have free shipping deals.  To me the Allieds look more like the old Appliance 5 spoke cragar lookalikes.
> *


not to be nosy but how much did you spend on those fake cragars


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

50 bucks each. Got them from San Fernando tire on a return. Someone ordered them and didnt want them. They couldnt give that size away so I got them for a steal. ut like I said, if you're thinking of paying 450 for the fake ones when the real ones are only 600...I'd think twice. I know you said you dont have alot of feria, but if you're almost there. Just hustle 150 more and get the real thing. The Cragars are worth the extra 150, way better wheel in every way. Thats just my opinion from owning both of them.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 30 2009, 11:41 AM~15822182
> *50 bucks each.  Got them from San Fernando tire on a return.  Someone ordered them and didnt want them.  They couldnt give that size away so I got them for a steal.  ut like I said, if you're thinking of paying 450 for the fake ones when the real ones are only 600...I'd think twice.  I know you said you dont have alot of feria, but if you're almost there.  Just hustle 150 more and get the real thing.  The Cragars are worth the extra 150, way better wheel in every way.  Thats just my opinion from owning both of them.
> *


ok i'll try thanks dogg


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

The Pomona swap meet is Sunday, you should be able to find a nice set of cragers or supremes there, maybe not new but who knows with the economy the way it is you might be able pick some nice ones up and still have a few bucks left over.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Nov 30 2009, 11:55 AM~15822342
> *The Pomona swap meet is Sunday, you should be able to find a nice set of cragers or supremes there, maybe not new but who knows with the economy the way it is you might be able pick some nice ones up and still have a few bucks left over.
> *


true


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Nov 30 2009, 09:40 AM~15821087
> *Yep.  AWC(Allied Wheel Components) makes a Cragar SS lookalike called the "Super Spoke".  I had some and wasn't too excited about them.  They were alright, but definitely not cragars.
> 
> http://www.alliedwheel.com/wheel.php?name=Super%20Spoke
> ...


car looks beautiful


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

What size Cragars you need? and What B.P.?
I get em pretty cheap :thumbsup: 
Real Ones :cheesy:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Nov 30 2009, 09:09 PM~15827900
> *What size Cragars you need? and What B.P.?
> I get em pretty cheap  :thumbsup:
> Real Ones :cheesy:
> *


they would go on a 69 impala but you live far homie i dont want to pay for shipping


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats Cool i Just thought i would ask, Nice T bird by the way!! U don't see to many of those around even here in Nebraska and We Have Every Rare Car you can Imagine.
Good luck on your purchase! :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Dec 1 2009, 12:14 AM~15830226
> *Thats Cool i Just thought i would ask, Nice T bird by the way!! U don't see to many of those around even here in Nebraska and We Have Every Rare Car you can Imagine.
> Good luck on your purchase!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks though big dogg


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i got mine from summit - i think it was $680 shipped with caps and lugs 

but i think wrazedwrong was selling a set of 14x7 reverse with tires for $500 on here/ebay :dunno:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 30 2009, 12:27 PM~15822053
> *but i dont have much money i only have 450$ to spend and the real cragars go for more
> *



Tell you what...since its the time for giving....If you really want a set of Rockets get at me...Heres your chance to talk about it or be about it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 1 2009, 05:00 AM~15831087
> *Tell you what...since its the time for giving....If you really want a set of Rockets get at me...Heres your chance to talk about it or be about it!! :biggrin:
> *


How bout you BE about posting some clear pics of your rockets. You been TALKING about doing it for weeks. You had like 4 people interested foolio! :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 1 2009, 05:00 AM~15831087
> *Tell you what...since its the time for giving....If you really want a set of Rockets get at me...Heres your chance to talk about it or be about it!! :biggrin:
> *


ok bro i will hit you up later ok :cheesy:


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

:biggrin: WE ALL WANNA SEE EM


> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Dec 1 2009, 08:08 AM~15832099
> *How bout you BE about posting some clear pics of your rockets.  You been TALKING about doing it for weeks.  You had like 4 people interested foolio! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=504945&st=20


----------



## dgrade124 (Jul 27, 2011)

*awc super spokes*



Eryk said:


> Yep. AWC(Allied Wheel Components) makes a Cragar SS lookalike called the "Super Spoke". I had some and wasn't too excited about them. They were alright, but definitely not cragars.
> 
> http://www.alliedwheel.com/wheel.php?name=Super Spoke
> 
> Here's my old Tbird on 14x6 Allied Super Spokes


if you still have those super spokes and want to get rid of em ill buy em


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Woah, old thread! I sold that car with the wheels soon after I posted that pic. Sorry homie.


----------

